# Who knows of Tony Bloom. Main facts of the GOAT in gambling



## Skillsbet (Nov 22, 2022)

Let's just dwell on a topic share our thoughts and communicate, this forum it's starting to get boring with over 18,000 users. This is a community, a safe place for punters to express themselves without judgment so why is everyone silent. Come on!! Let's make this one a banger.


----------



## Skillsbet (Nov 22, 2022)

If you know of him, you can drop your thoughts on his life and journey


----------



## Skillsbet (Nov 22, 2022)

Yeah Bloom, Brighton and Hove albion owner. Started out as a 15 year old boy using fake IDs to go to casinos and local Bookmakers. Graduated with a maths degree from Manchester university, after that he worked in the city as trader before leaving for Victor Chandler (BetVictor), where he learnt the secret behind asian handicap markets. He later set off on his own founding premium bet, which he later sold. Now worths over billions of pounds, made over millions in the poker table where he got his nickname the "Lizard", with his main source of income coming from his betting syndicate StarLizard. With turnovers of bet (total amount of bet placed) worth over £3 billion a single year which generates over £100s of million in profits annually. Regarded as the greatest in the world of gambling, if not then who is??!


----------

